# My kitchen purchase of the week



## Mad Cook

I'm not gadget orientated in the kitchen. It has to work better than any other tool or it doesn't get bought. 

I had a £10 "Lakeland" voucher which needed spending so I took myself off to the nearest Lakeland store this afternoon (driving up the motorway with all the car windows open was the only cool place I could find). Had a quick pootle round the baking area and didn't find anything I needed and moved on the electric kettle display as I need a new one and they had one of their own brand on offer. While there I saw a gadget which I had scoffed at in the catalogue but which looked a lot more sensible in real life. A one-cup tea and coffee maker (like a miniature filter coffee machine). Only 500watts and just made enough for one cup. As there was already £5 off the full price and I had the voucher it only cost £4.99 so I took the plunge. Just used it for a cup of tea and I think it will take a bit of experimentation - I like strong tea but this was STRONG!! However, it's quick, cheap to run and made a good cuppa. Will be interesting to see what it does with coffee.

Very pleased with it so far. Obviously not for a family but great for one person. My "jug" kettle has to have a minimum of 2 big mugs of water in it so it's quite wasteful but this just boils a mug or cupful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ah, one of our favorite topics here.  A good cup of coffee/tea.  I hope you enjoy your new maker and figure out it's idiosyncrasies.


----------



## KatyCooks

On a visit to see my very good friend in Arizona, I saw she had a "desktop" coffee maker in her kitchen.  It was rubbish for when we both wanted a good mug of coffee but perfect for one person.   As soon as I got home, I got myself on Amazon and found one.   

I use it every day.  

(I have a cafetiere in case anyone visits and wants a coffee instead of tea.)  

Oh, and my American friend thinks I am "un-British" for drinking coffee instead of tea!


----------



## pacanis

I had a quick pootle this morning


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I had a quick pootle this morning


 

Oh no! What do you mean pacanis?  I was just about to go to bed!   How did you pootle?  And what does it have to do with tea or coffee!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Oh no! What do you mean pacanis? I was just about to go to bed! How did you pootle? And what does it have to do with tea or coffee!


 
Lets just say it wasn't a quick pootle around the baking area


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Lets just say it wasn't a quick pootle around the baking area



Now, Pac, you really have to quit pootling in the baking area.  We've warned you before.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Lets just say it wasn't a quick pootle around the baking area


 
No idea.  (seriously).  Is this a DC thing?


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Now, Pac, you really have to quit pootling in the baking area. We've warned you before.


 
C'mon Dawgluver - I'm a newbie - what have I stumbled into here? 

I spent a lot of time reading the "makin bacon" thread yesterday and it was so funny!  

But I think I may have annoyed people or something?  

Are new people just annoying because they are new?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

We're allowed to be annoying as long as we do not annoy anybody else.  

In my city we are just getting used driving in the new round-abouts. 

So you may imagine what it means to pootle to buy a hottle.


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> No idea.  (seriously).  Is this a DC thing?



Sorry Katy, we can get a bit silly around here.  Although it's rare.  

No, honey, a lot of us like to rib each other, and we have a good time.  A lot of us were probably class clowns back in the day, just jump right in!


----------



## Zhizara

Rare? Shame on you Dawg!  That's a whopper fib!  Teasing the newbie.  It's all in good fun, Katy.


----------



## pacanis

What are we missing here? 
A black pootle


----------



## KatyCooks

Whiskadoodle said:


> We're allowed to be annoying as long as we do not annoy anybody else.
> 
> In my city we are just getting used driving in the new round-abouts.
> 
> So you may imagine what it means to pootle to buy a hottle.


 

Whiskadoodle, those are, undoubtedly, supposed to be wise words.  However, they come across (to my British ears) as total crap. 

You will excuse my "French" of course?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> What are we missing here?
> A black pootle



I think you spelled it wrong...


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Hmmm, sorry Katy.  None of my words were meant as wise, other than perhaps a little wise-cracks.  And I apologize if they sound like crap, since they are not intended in this manner.


----------



## KatyCooks

Okay. Can we start again?


Hi, I'm Katy. 

I'm not a horrible person. And definitely not a troll! 

I love cooking. 

And that is why I am here.

It is very nice to meet you!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Hi, I'm Fred but you can call me Whiska since everyone else does.  
I like cooking and sometimes jabbering about it.  
Nice to meet you too.


----------



## KatyCooks

Whiskadoodle said:


> Hmmm, sorry Katy. None of my words were meant as wise, other than perhaps a little wise-cracks. And I apologize if they sound like crap, since they are not intended in this manner.


 
Oh, see now, you are making me feel bad.  I should know this stuff and if my friend in AZ wasn't busy doing her chores I'd have asked her what you meant.  (Actually, I am still going to.)


----------



## KatyCooks

Whiskadoodle said:


> Hi, I'm Fred but you can call me Whiska since everyone else does.
> I like cooking and sometimes jabbering about it.
> Nice to meet you too.


 

Hi Fred!     I feel like we already know each other!  NOT! :p


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks like the Fred's are having a good time.  

Pootle - Mad Cook used it to describe her wander through the store.  So really it's a UK thing that we took hold of and ran with it.  

Whiska - are you really a Fred?  My imaginary friend's name is Fred...umm...I mean as I was growing up...


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> I think you spelled it wrong...


 
Really?


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks like the Fred's are having a good time.
> 
> Pootle - Mad Cook used it to describe her wander through the store. So really it's a UK thing that we took hold of and ran with it.
> 
> Whiska - are you really a Fred? My imaginary friend's name is Fred...umm...I mean as I was growing up...


 

"Fred" is another code?  

Honestly!  It's going to take me weeks and months to get up to speed here!


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Really?





No, it's some members' real names.  Their last names are Flintstone.

Pac and Whiska are both Freds.  Hence, the Freds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not a code, it's a name...some of us do have real names and not just usernames...

Don't worry, in a couple of weeks you will be as goofy as we are.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks like the Fred's are having a good time.
> 
> Pootle - Mad Cook used it to describe her wander through the store. So really it's a UK thing that we took hold of and ran with it.
> 
> Whiska - are you really a Fred? My imaginary friend's name is Fred...umm...I mean as I was growing up...


 

I admit I did have to look on the Urban dictionary to see the meaning of pootle. 

Yes and if you made Imaginary Fred a member, I think that makes 3 of us, although I don't recall if anyone ever took a Fred show of hands.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not a code, it's a name...some of us do have real names and not just usernames...
> 
> Don't worry, in a couple of weeks you will be as goofy as we are.


 

I was goofy before I arrived, but to be fair, I feel quite at home already! 

A bunch of people who love food?  
Check.

A bunch of people from around the world?
Check.

A bunch of people who love to chat about anything?
Check.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Whiskadoodle said:


> I admit I did have to look on the Urban dictionary to see the meaning of pootle.
> 
> Yes and if you made Imaginary Fred a member, I think that makes 3 of us, although I don't recall if anyone ever took a Fred show of hands.



I'm specially fonda Fred's...

Back to coffee...I have a Keurig K-cup maker, it makes one cup at a time.  But it is fast enough for the two of us.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't worry, in a couple of weeks you will be as goofy as we are.



I'm not sure that's possible.

We have a Keurig too, amazingly fast.


----------



## taxlady

On the subject of Fred, for some reason, all spiders at my house are called Fred.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> On the subject of Fred, for some reason, all spiders at my house are called Fred.



Now this is an uncanny coincidence, all of my spiders are also named Fred.  Who knew?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Now this is an uncanny coincidence, all of my spiders are also named Fred.  Who knew?


That's just weird, or somehow we just knew that that is their name. I have wondered about it, 'cause most of the spiders we see are girl-spiders.

I have been known to say, "I found a big Fred in the living room and put it outside."


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> That's just weird, or somehow we just knew that that is their name. I have wondered about it, 'cause most of the spiders we see are girl-spiders.



Yes, mine are also girl spiders, but they're all named Fred.  They don't seem to mind.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> I was goofy before I arrived, but to be fair, I feel quite at home already!
> 
> A bunch of people who love food?
> Check.
> 
> A bunch of people from around the world?
> Check.
> 
> A bunch of people who love to chat about anything?
> Check.



Welcome Katy!  Since you've made it to 40+ posts it looks like we haven't scared you off!  Glad to have you here.  BTW, you seemed to have missed a checkpoint in your list above.  "A bunch of people who are just a little bit crazy."  *Check!*  Plus, most of us are harmless...


----------



## GotGarlic

I had to look up pootle as well. They used it in a sentence: I shall pootle everywhere from now on!


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> That's just weird, or somehow we just knew that that is their name. I have wondered about it, 'cause most of the spiders we see are girl-spiders.
> 
> I have been known to say, "I found a big Fred in the living room and put it outside."


"_ 'cause most of the spiders we see are girl-spide_rs." However do you know?


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> " 'cause most of the spiders we see are girl-spiders." However do you know?



You flip them over and look?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> "_ 'cause most of the spiders we see are girl-spide_rs." However do you know?




They rush you...


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> Oh no! What do you mean pacanis? I was just about to go to bed! How did you pootle? And what does it have to do with tea or coffee!


Sorry, Katy. I thought everyone used "pootle". It means sort of pottering around only more so. Difficult to explain but when you're doing it you know. IYSWIM

A bit like "shop window fuddling" (that could be an expression specific to my family!). Both mean sort of strolling around in a leisurely fashion looking at the goods on display.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, Katy. I thought everyone used "pootle". It means sort of pottering around only more so. Difficult to explain but when you're doing it you know. IYSWIM
> 
> A bit like "shop window fuddling" (that could be an expression specific to my family!). Both mean sort of strolling around in a leisurely fashion looking at the goods on display.



Hmm.  In my whole lifetime, I've never used the term "pootle". 

I do remember when Pierre Elliot Trudeau was Prime Minister of Canada, and was caught using a very bad word.  He contended that all he said was, "Fuddle Duddle".  There were many tee shirts printed up with his statement.

My Dad actually met him when Dad was fishing in his boat, Trudeau was out swimming in the middle of Lake of the Woods with his secret service guys.  He asked Dad how the fishing was.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Pootle" sounds like what some of my meds make me do...


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Pootle" sounds like what some of my meds make me do...


It's like a mix of potter, mooch and idle.


----------



## Natali555

May I say about my kitchen purchase of the month? But not, better say gift of the month. My mom bought me multicooker redmond and now I safe a lot of time)


----------



## Alisa Jkey

Natali555 said:


> May I say about my kitchen purchase of the month? But not, better say gift of the month. My mom bought me multicooker redmond and now I safe a lot of time)



Hi, Natali, it's like 2 weeks I'm thinking to get Redmond multicooker since I've seen it @ my neighbor's house. What type of cooker you have? Simple one or combined (with pressure cooker)? Can you share your experience of using it. Is it worth to buy? I still doubt between normal and expensive one. Thank you!


----------

